# Panic!



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

A while ago I took a shelf out so Rini could reach up high but she didn't seem to bother with the extra space much so I decided to buy some chew thing to hang up so she would have to reach up to interact with it. I bought her a hanging chew thing just like this
Small n Furry Natural Stick n Nut Small Animal Chew Toy | eBay
but with rings loofah instead of sticks. Thing was she never even bothered with it.

It's been there ages and then today at half 6 she decided she would chew it. She chewed the bottom off and had pulled a loofah and walnut off. I had to get up as there was a small wooden bead/ball that I was worried about so I took it out and chucked it out.
I was just about to get back to sleep when I heard her proper going at it and couldn't ignore it. 
I stuck the light on and watched her, she had a hold of the walnut and was chewing it. She was darting from the shelf, under her step, back out again and I thought she must be having a whale of a time finding somewhere to chew this yummy nut. 
But then she darted up and down the stairs and it was starting to look frantic. When she went to the bottom level the nut hit the wire and didn't come off. It was stuck. Really worried I rush over and opened the door, I had to pin her down to stop her running away and then held her shoulders as I got a hold of the walnut.

It came off really simply but it was stuck on her bottom teeth somehow and she couldn't knock it off as she was hitting it downwards not upwards. 
She had got her tooth somehow stuck in the hole in the walnut where it had been threaded on the rope. This is really dangerous and it was really scary, the poor baby collapsed and lay down for a bit. She must have got herself really worried and riled up.

It was one of the naturals toys from petsathome and I won't be getting one like that again! Way too scary!!
I've unthreaded the loofah and let her have them as I know they are safe to chew! She's had a couple treats and is chewing fine and I looked in her mouth quickly and couldn't see anything. So hopefully everything is ok! 
God so scary!!


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

That sounds really scary! I'm glad she was OK in the end. This is a good reminder of how even 'safe' toys can sometimes go wrong. What a good job you were listening out, as you knew she was playing, and went to check on her!


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Hel_79 said:


> That sounds really scary! I'm glad she was OK in the end. This is a good reminder of how even 'safe' toys can sometimes go wrong. What a good job you were listening out, as you knew she was playing, and went to check on her!


I know, I was really worried. Lol if I hear her doing something I HAVE to check XD I'm the same with the gerbils XD luckily I was struggling to sleep this morning as it was so hot! But normally if she's chewing I wake up anyways XD I couldn't relax until I knew she was ok! I had this horrid image as I rushed over of it being jammed on and having to rush her to the vets >.< but they only open at 9!!! Lol I would have had a heart attack if it hadn't come off that easily!

Unluckily for my mam I was so shocked about it I had to wake her up to tell her! XD hahahaha


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm glad it worked out ok, but just so you know Walnuts are toxic for rabbits.
Nuts are great for rodents but personally I would stay clear of them for lagamorphs


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> I'm glad it worked out ok, but just so you know Walnuts are toxic for rabbits.
> Nuts are great for rodents but personally I would stay clear of them for lagamorphs


I did not know that, but it was a toy for all small animals. It was only the shell though of course!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

Rini said:


> I did not know that, but it was a toy for all small animals. It was only the shell though of course!


There are a few toys that have toxic nuts in unfortunately  Like the knot nibbler with an almond in :mad2:

Just thought I'd let you know


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> There are a few toys that have toxic nuts in unfortunately  Like the knot nibbler with an almond in :mad2:
> 
> Just thought I'd let you know


I have a nut knobbler or something which again has a walnut shell inside. Is the shells toxic? Rini hasn't got into that one yet but is on her way, as soon as its too damaged I would take it out anyway. But yeah, is the shells ok? If not then wouldn't the companies just be sued for poisoning your animals???? :S I dont think Rini could get inside the shell.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

Rini said:


> I have a nut knobbler or something which again has a walnut shell inside. Is the shells toxic? Rini hasn't got into that one yet but is on her way, as soon as its too damaged I would take it out anyway. But yeah, is the shells ok? If not then wouldn't the companies just be sued for poisoning your animals???? :S I dont think Rini could get inside the shell.


The whole thing is toxic hun.
No idea why companies sell these things


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> The whole thing is toxic hun.
> No idea why companies sell these things


Aww thats horrid :/ surely wont harm unless they digest/chew it so I'll keep her knobbler in until she can get to the nut. I suppose they just sell them for rodents, being ignorant of lagomorphs needs.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

If you have the time send a complaint to [email protected] they are completely unsuitable for rabbits and should come with a warning. 

I could say the same for their bloody dried corn on the cob


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

just another reminder that shelled seeds and nuts should NEVER be fed to anymals that cant hold things with their front paws

just because toys are sold as safe doesnt mean they are, we have to use our own knowledge to keep our furries safe

im glad rini is ok


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

emzybabe said:


> If you have the time send a complaint to [email protected] they are completely unsuitable for rabbits and should come with a warning.
> 
> I could say the same for their bloody dried corn on the cob


I've gotten the corn for Rini before in the past too 

I feed Rini an occasional pumpkin seed, that's kinda in a shell but I think its edible. I researched on google and people seemed to say pumpkin seeds were ok in small amounts.

It is really stupid. I mean how much harm can the walnut cause? And yet they still use them and label as suitable! I wouldn't be complaining if it wasn't for the fact that there's a rabbit clearly on the label!

I should mention it to them the next time I'm in!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> If you have the time send a complaint to [email protected] they are completely unsuitable for rabbits and should come with a warning.
> 
> I could say the same for their bloody dried corn on the cob


[email protected] are useless with complaints, I'm still waiting to hear back about the complaint I made the other week. 3 emails, 1 letter and a phonecall as resulted in nothing.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Kammie said:


> [email protected] are useless with complaints, I'm still waiting to hear back about the complaint I made the other week. 3 emails, 1 letter and a phonecall as resulted in nothing.


last any only time i complained to PAH, i got £300 compo to settle out of court, a free cage, a years vet bills, and a free neuter
have never bought anything from them since, and it is the reason we started rescuing

you get more reaction if you go in and complain in person, and make a bit of a scene XD

aslo lesson........ dont pee me off :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

emzybabe said:


> If you have the time send a complaint to [email protected] they are completely unsuitable for rabbits and should come with a warning.
> 
> I could say the same for their bloody dried corn on the cob


At the risk of sounding ignorant, what's wrong with it...?


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

Hel_79 said:


> At the risk of sounding ignorant, what's wrong with it...?


Most animals can't digest corn properly, so it can cause an impaction.


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Most animals can't digest corn properly, so it can cause an impaction.


Oops! I've fed Buddy a couple as occasional treats; he's really enjoyed them and seemed fine.

It's really not on that things are marketed as appropriate for certain animals when they may not be. It should be simple - it says it's OK for rabbits, therefore it is!! :mad2:


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Hel_79 said:


> Oops! I've fed Buddy a couple as occasional treats; he's really enjoyed them and seemed fine.
> 
> It's really not on that things are marketed as appropriate for certain animals when they may not be. It should be simple - it says it's OK for rabbits, therefore it is!! :mad2:


I know it's stupid isn't it! But people are still very naive and oblivious to more in depth pet care. Obviously in the past there has been so many things that were considered ok but through more thorough examination and testing they have now been proven to be harmful. People just dont know about these things unless they do thorough research and I think a lot of petshops just cater for the naive.. It's not the customers fault.. they just didn't know any better


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

I think the problem is that many, many pet shops still regard rabbits as rodents so as far as they are concerned these things are fine.
I think it would be a great step if pet shop workers were made to attend some sort of small animal refresher course every year so that they can learn and keep up to date with everything, but then that would eat in to their profits so I can't see it happening any time soon


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> I think the problem is that many, many pet shops still regard rabbits as rodents so as far as they are concerned these things are fine.
> I think it would be a great step if pet shop workers were made to attend some sort of small animal refresher course every year so that they can learn and keep up to date with everything, but then that would eat in to their profits so I can't see it happening any time soon


Yeah totally agree but as you say doubt its gonna happen anytime soon. But they are meant to be trained up at the beginning :/


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

Rini said:


> Yeah totally agree but as you say doubt its gonna happen anytime soon. But they are meant to be trained up at the beginning :/


They are, they are trained to sell and that's it


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> They are, they are trained to sell and that's it


I've often wondered if I should go in and question their new reptile area whether they suggest calcium WITH D3 or not... cause if they didn't then they definitely don't know enough to sell bearded dragons! I'm always dubious about "aquatic centres" too lol when they have like 30 fish in one display tank :/


----------

